
“Hacking is a job … people train their entire childhoods … for …” - bsmith
https://twitter.com/hacks4pancakes/status/768850647890264064
======
bsmith
Repeating full text of the tweet here:

"Hacking is a job that many people train their entire childhoods and young
adulthood for. I can't think of a ton of other fields like that."

~~~
greenyoda
How about:

\- Scientific researchers, including mathematicians (lots of kids who are
interested in math or science start studying and experimenting at an early
age)

\- Musicians

\- Professional athletes

\- Writers and artists (many start at an early age)

\- Actors (lots of actors start working professionally as kids)

Also, you can certainly become a hacker _without_ devoting your youth to it.
It's definitely possible to become a hacker when you're middle aged, and in
5-10 years someone with aptitude can become a very good hacker and have a long
career ahead of them. It's much harder to start a career in professional
sports in middle age.

